# Tricks to get the gf faster?



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

So my fiance is stil scared of going faster. It pisses me off knowing that she knows how to board on greens, but she gets intimidated on blues

I watched her the other day when we went boarding. I think she does fine when she goes on her toe edge, keeping the board angled enoug to still go down the mountain with slowing down too much. The problem is when she transitions to her heel edge. She turns it to the point of stopping because it scares her with the speed. 

One major problem is shes stubborn... But she actually listened to me the last time. 

What i had her do was to follow what i do. I basically went down the mountain on just my heel edge... Slowly going straighter and further down the mountain just by staying on my heel edge. She eventually was starting to get used to the angle of the board pointing closer and closer down the mountain instead of being perpendicular. Day ended when her legs got tired (her stamina sucks)

I think that by letting her get used to Going down the mountain staying on just an edge, and slowly decreasing the angle of the board, shell eventually get used to the speed... Hopefully making the angle of her turns smaller to maintain her speed

Thoughts???


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

get progressively more pissed off till it clicks?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

sounds like you want her to be ok with speed when she is not yet comfortable with her riding. She needs to feel confident in her ability to switch edges so that she will feel in control enough to go faster.

I would think that she should work more on engaging her edge and traveling on her edge not just sliding down on an edge.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Put a pair of shoes at the bottom of the slope...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't force it, get her a lesson and go ride by yourself. If she wants to learn, she will. You can't make someone want to snowboard.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had some positive results with getting a friend going faster by having him follow my line. He was very capable, but had a couple of nasty edge catches that left him pretty bruised up and killed his confidence.

What you have to do is go on a blue, go just a little faster than their comfortable speed, make turns that you know they can make, do the turns far apart on a wide open trail that's well groomed, and most importantly, don't get far ahead. Tell them to stay close, which will end up being not so close, definitely not more than 1 turn behind. You make a turn, they should be starting their turn as you are starting your straight line edge leaving the same turn.

Do it on a steep enough blue that you can hold a little speed without linking turns back to back. In other words, go to the trees on toe side, turn to heel, ride heel edge for a few seconds until your gf can make her turn and get back on your line, then make another turn back to toe side, ride toe edg a few seconds, etc.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

schuyler said:


> get progressively more pissed off till it clicks?





sclogger said:


> Put a pair of shoes at the bottom of the slope...


^ x2 :bestpost: ^ OMG! Those quotes are priceless!! LOL!




jtg said:


> Don't force it, get her a lesson and go ride by yourself. If she wants to learn, she will. You can't make someone want to snowboard.


Seriously,.. ^this^
Lessons are not _only_ for NooBs just learning to snowboard. Lots of experienced, intermediate riders (...and maybe even a few advanced ones,) take lessons from time to time to work on skills, progression, un-learning bad habits, etc.

Get her in a lesson or two with a competent instructor to help her work on her skills and confidence.



...otherwise, yeah! Just keep getting more & more aggravated! That will eventually solve the problem for you, _guaranteed!!!!_ :blink::storm:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

As others have said, lessons with a good instructor would be the best way. Even if you're an instructor it's still better to have someone else teach her.

The problem with teaching your gf is it's okay to give a few tips here and there, but once you get into teaching mode and you need to push her a little, it's going to be tough trying to avoid crossing that line where she sees you as her BF being mean to her vs. seeing you as the instructor trying to push her to progress... that's how fights happen.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sclogger said:


> Put a pair of shoes at the bottom of the slope...


or hand bags.:laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Lessons or have her fallow your line. Giving her instruction isn't really going to work.


----------



## rbotchan94 (Jan 29, 2014)

chocolate. they love that s***


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

SO much truth spoken above. 
You also need to remember this is about finding your Zen spot and having fun riding with friends/family/bf's etc....

Maybe find a easy blue and ask her to lets go fast for 2 turns then stop. This way she is "slowly" building confidence and speed but knowing she has a stop point on that hill. The mental part of her wanting to skid stop on her heels will be met at the same time giving her the feeling of a little more speed. 
Breaking the long slope into little sections it well be much like riding greens. 

Embrace the time together on the hill. Be thankful you girl likes to ride with you. If you must have a hard core day, maybe picka day to hit the hill with your buddies. Is she willing to let you go take a 1/2 hour in the park then come back and met up with her? Some compromise on both your parts may be necessary, but sorry to say mostly on your side. 

Hope it all works out


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

I offered to pay for her lessons... She refuses

Im greatful that she likes to board even though not as much as i do...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pre mimosas...bubbyies and OJ. At least just a couple...so that she's loose, lubed and feeling giddy....then add a hot dude instructor....problem solved...maybe even permanently  

Its not about her going fast...its about her having a good time. Make sure she is having a good time but she will determine if she wants to go fast. If she likes to do other things fast...like drive, bike, jet ski, sky dive....she will pick up the adrenlin rush.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

well me and my buddies always try to get our GF's into the stupid shit we do, dirt biking, dh mountain biking, snowboarding, etc. I'm convinced women just don't have the testosterone that allows them to repeatedly hurt themselves and find it fun. So I set the bar low with zero expectations and it has always worked well for me. I taught my ex to board but that consisted of showing her a few drills, leaving her alone with her friend on the bunny hill, and coming back every half hour to say "Ohhh good job you're doing soooo well honey!!!" (not) :laugh:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

My experience: I had the exact same problem before my lesson this season (scared to go fast, always turning to an almost dead stop). The instructor drilled in dynamic turns. Result: vastly improved confidence and I'm now able to ride down at decent speeds (finding the greens way too flat lately, but don't trust myself on blacks by a mile!)

Oh, I still tumble sometimes and I've found that a small rolling fall at speed is a lot better than catching an edge while almost standing still. For some reason, it's those edge catches on flats that hurt the most!


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Three drills for speed/confidence are 1. Point the board straight down, hold and pick up speed for a few seconds (count of 5 or more) then stop - shows you can stop no matter how fast you are going, takes a psychological effort to do for the cautious boarder. 2. Timed turns in ladders or not. Make each turn on count of three then two then one then two then three for example. A lot of slowness is due to asymmetrical turning, a tendency to ride out the traverse on one side. 3. Top gun or follow the leader, try to turn every time the person in front turns or follow their path in the snow turning wherever they turned. Again, can help get you out of a traversing rut.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Just bomb the same run she's doing, and start chatting up some girls at the bottom... She'll come flying down after that.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Cut her brake lines.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

My experience is that if she doesn't want to go fast, there is nothing you can do about it. Drills are great if they want to go fast. If not, they just get pissed at you for wanting to force them out of their confort zone. If you want to ride with your gf, you have to find a way to have fun at her speed. If you want to go fast, you have to find some guys with gfs that go slow too. Then the guys go bomb steeps while the girls slowly hit the blues.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

^ amen to that

i'm tired of trying to push my gf. i know that when i'm with her i just have to fuck around. you gain nothing by trying to make somebody do something they don't want to do, especially if it is your gf. i've learned this the hard way.

now i'm off to VT with my gf and some friends...they are a little slower so hoping i can ditch them for some runs here and there.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh thats perfect if there someone else to entertain her, gotta master the art of the 'oh damn i got lost!' for about 5 runs, LOL

EDIT, oops i put thids in the wrong thread, this was supposed to be about 4 posta back, hah



> does the GF in question actually want to go faster, is there any desire or is it just you riding her shit about it, if so, things will not end well
> 
> practice your switch riding, can you ride switch faster than she goes forward?
> 
> practice patience, and when she's tired go get a few laps solo, otherwise you gotta endure. remember, it's supposed to be fun


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> sounds like you want her to be ok with speed when she is not yet comfortable with her riding. She needs to feel confident in her ability to switch edges so that she will feel in control enough to go faster.
> 
> I would think that she should work more on engaging her edge and traveling on her edge not just sliding down on an edge.


I agree with Justin. She should not be just sliding down the mountain perpendicular on her edges, (that is not snowboarding, I see people doing this all the time when I am riding up on the lifts, shows incomplete training). She needs to get a smooth turn transition on a green first, which means she is not ripping the turn with her hips. Make sure you take her down a run that has plenty of space for her to do nice slow S shaped turns. She will not be confident to move faster until she is in control of her transitions, i.e. take a step back.

Here is a training tip to teach her confidence transitioning turns on the side she is having trouble with: Get onto a green, i.e. bunny slope, and have her point her board down hill with your foot on the back of her board so she doesn't take off. Depending on what side she has trouble with, you would be on the left side of the slope for goofy turning heel side or the right side for regular turning toe side. Now, instruct her to begin her turn to heel or toe side after about six feet once you let go of board. Her upper body should be straight and body perpendicular to the hill head facing in direction of turn, rear leg straight, front leg bent, weight forward on front leg. Foot should be flat on board at first. Once you release board (make sure she is ready and says ok to release) after six feet she should apply heel or toe side pressure (depending on which side she is turning too) all the while maintaining proper posture. If she is not maintaining proper posture in the turn and she is leaning on back foot she needs to correct this. Explain she will go faster if she leans back onto rear foot and leaning forward gives her control. Objective is for her to have a nice smooth and controlled turn on toe or heel side, whichever she is having trouble with. Once she has the turn on her difficult side flawless, have her link the turns. Then she can progress. :eusa_clap: Note that I have a very aggressive riding style yet to get to the point where I was carving and ripping turns with precision (I love being on the edges) a snowboard Zen master I train with explained I had to perfect my form and transitions. He was correct. :bowdown:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

My Dad had the same problem with me that you have with you're fiance. He got so angry because he knew I could ride and so he made me go on blacks. I learned quickly how to not fuck up and how to ride hard and fast.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> My Dad had the same problem with me that you have with you're fiance. He got so angry because he knew I could ride and so he made me go on blacks. I learned quickly how to not fuck up and how to ride hard and fast.


Lol! He threw you into the deep end of the pool to teach you how to swim too, didn't he! :laugh: Sink 'r Swim!!!!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol! He threw you into the deep end of the pool to teach you how to swim too, didn't he! :laugh: Sink 'r Swim!!!!


More like he threw me down Great Scott and said "Bitch I hope you can get down this without falling"


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Find some other girls and/or HER friends to ride with without you present. It will make a world of difference.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^ This then org...suck suck bang bang riding into the night :yahoo:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

my girlfriend skis. but thankfully not as often as i'm at the mountain. If i'm riding with her i'm just chilling, going slow, stopping all the time, going for hot chocolates. Pretty much gotta go their pace and just enjoy the time with them, if they go enough they'll get better. There's no point pushing them to the point where they start having a bad time, then you'll both have a bad time. Hopefully you have your own buddies to shred with then you can hit the park, find some tree lines.

point is if you're gonna ride with your chick do just that, dont push em, have fun and both enjoy it. if fun for her is greens you can always go hit the rest of the mountain later when you're not riding with her.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Its all mental for her... She can ride down greens no problem but once its a blue the steepness messes with her head

Ill have her follow my line like how someone explained, starting with slow wide S turns, them eventually narrow it down...


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, just throwing in the perspective of a beginner/still fearful of speed/wife of someone who rides much better.

First off, props for being patient with her AND encouraging her to get out of her comfort zone. 

My 2 cents: 

1) What has been working for me was being pushed in smaller chunks. Find a gentle blue run with sections of varying incline. Encourage her to try ONE little steep section a little faster and with a little less traverse across the hill, and then tell her, "if you can do that, then try the next several steep parts at whatever slow speed you want." Once the pressure was off to tackle the whole run in some speed that the I didn't like, I was actually doing _better_. Ironically, I would find myself thinking, "Hmm, he encouraged me to do one little section like that—maybe I'll do the _next_ one a wee bit faster too." It's psychological game, but hey, whatever works!

2) Film her. What encouraged me to try harder was seeing how epically slow I was going. Once I saw how many people were passing me, I wanted to improve. It always feels like you're going faster when you're new and still freaked out, so an actual video will put things in perspective.

And the best thing you can possibly say, every single time you guys go, and no matter how sucky she did that day, is: "I am proud of you and I love seeing you out there." Ya gotta remind her that you're pushing her not because you want to be a jerk to her, but that you want her to discover how much crazy fun it is to progress to the next level.

(Also, when she finally conquers whatever goal/mental block she had that day, be prepared for her to beam ear to ear and yap about it for the entire car ride home )


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

She just told me that she is not passionate about boarding as i am... I think thats a big enough obstacle to get faster willingly

My problem with green trails is that you dont go fast enough, especially if there are flat spots... No flat spots on blues

As much as i hate people who take the whole damn width of the trail while skiing, i might just have to do just that to get more board control/confidence and slowly narrow the turns. I think me learning switch while doing those super wide turns might make me a better switch rider along with her


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep keep the positive reinforcement coming. 
Now you also know that this may never change as she said that basically she is doing this because you like it and/or it's time with you in your world/hobby.
Be thankful there !!!

When I taught my daughter or my sons bailed on me when we rode early on. I took this time to teach myself to ride switch. My body can't bend and move fluidly but this may also be a great time to learn buttering. I so wish I could butter better. Turn this into a positive cuz as I see it from old guy eyes, enjoy time with her no matter her skill level. 

As I mentioned before you may also need to pick a day to just ride hard with buddies and leave her home on that one day a week, month or whatever it works out to be.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

NSXRguy said:


> She just told me that she is not passionate about boarding as i am...


do not snowboard with this person.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OP i think you may be missing the point: snowboarding is for fun. Your girlfriend does not seem to be intersted in mobbing down the hill or getting rad. If she enjoys taking it easy, let her. If she has fun taking selfies on the lifts... let her. It's her life to enjoy. You can make fun of her though... or roll your eyes.

Anyway, my advice is:

1. DO NOT try to force-teach her. Get her begginer's lessons until she can ride comfortably down a green (not neccessarily awesomely... COMFORTABLY). If anything happens to her: it's your fault.

2. Keep her wherever she feels comfortable, mention once every while how she's ready for the blues (if you truly think she is), tell her how nice the view or snow is; and offer to help her down a blue, WHEN and IF she wants.

3. Try and get her to ride with a friend OF HERS. Your buddies may be rad... but don't make it all about you. She has to enjoy it. That friend of hers... teach her (or him). Basically, the friend of hers will listen to you much more because there's nothing inbetween, and it will be like giving advice to your gf without actually doing so... so if she wrecks, it's not your fault. That friend will also make your gf more competitive 

4. If you go with your gf (or rather of she goes with you), it's about her as much as you. Don't make it about you. She may be showing you she cares, do not undermine her effort.

5. Good snow... Makes ALL the difference. Dont take her on all the crappy days, show her how great 10cm+ fresh feels like... Trust me, she'll be begging to get back.

And remember: liability... Anything you directly tell her to do becomes your liability, even if she doesn't do what you tell her but rather what she understood or anythig else. Let her be the one to ask you for help. This is key.

Good luck! you've taken on a difficult task hahahahah
#3 and #5 really worked for me with my wife.

If none o this works, download Candy Crush for her.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Something that worked for me (maybe you can arrange something conceptually similar if you can get a third party involved)...

My wife and daughter both ski. They've both recently been at the slowplow level. Last year at Baker I was trying to get them to move to Stem Christie. My daughter abruptly figured it out on one run, and I praised her profusely. My wife was PISSED, and the next run she was doing it too. :laugh:

Well, whatever works.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My wife wants no part of the mountain outside of a car accessed picnic or quaint mountain town.

Its fucking great.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> My wife wants no part of the mountain outside of a car accessed picnic or quaint mountain town.
> 
> Its fucking great.


haha! perfect


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> ^ amen to that
> 
> i'm tired of trying to push my gf. i know that when i'm with her i just have to fuck around. you gain nothing by trying to make somebody do something they don't want to do, especially if it is your gf. i've learned this the hard way..


This is pretty much right on. No matter what she will not be as fast, chicks are just slower. I just screw around when my wife rides with me. I try to get my wife to have friends ride with us and I meet them at a lift every so often.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, just remember the first law when dealing with wives and gfs: You are wrong.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> My wife wants no part of the mountain outside of a car accessed picnic or quaint mountain town.
> 
> Its fucking great.


that kinda is the best, my wife quit the mountain about 5 years ago and now just gifts me my pass every year and listens to my stories at apres ski..i would prefer her be up there with me, but not if its not fun for her

my switch riding improved tenfold when i used to ride/teach my kids all the time, i'd have em try to catch me while i rode switch, if they did they got curly fries, actually we got curly fries anyway


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends on the gal. I and my regular 3 ski buds all have wives that don't like to to be cold...only 1 wife skis but only on perfect bluebird pow day...but not too much pow. However all of our kids ski or ride...and are way beyond our gezzer abilities. So the wives figure its kids and dad time and they enjoy the day to themselves.

So OP the way to make this work is to get GF preggy and in 16 years ub sucking wind with the kiddies.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It really depends on the gal. I and my regular 3 ski buds all have wives that don't like to to be cold...only 1 wife skis but only on perfect bluebird pow day...but not *too much pow*. However all of our kids ski or ride...and are way beyond our gezzer abilities. So the wives figure its kids and dad time and they enjoy the day to themselves.
> 
> So OP the way to make this work is to get GF preggy and in 16 years ub sucking wind with the kiddies.


i think you mistyped or something... doesn't exist.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It really depends on the gal. I and my regular 3 ski buds all have wives that don't like to to be cold...only 1 wife skis but only on perfect bluebird pow day...but not too much pow. However all of our kids ski or ride...and are way beyond our gezzer abilities. So the wives figure its kids and dad time and they enjoy the day to themselves.
> 
> So OP the way to make this work is to get GF preggy and in 16 years ub sucking wind with the kiddies.


IE: Slyder


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just put alcohol in your camel bak. Every time you have to slow down and wait for her, you drink the alcohol. 

Sooner or later, you won't mind stopping to wait for her.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> Just put alcohol in your camel bak. Every time you have to slow down and wait for her, you drink the alcohol.
> 
> Sooner or later, you won't mind stopping to wait for her.


best answer yet.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It really depends on the gal. I and my regular 3 ski buds all have wives that don't like to to be cold...


wow, a woman complaining about being cold, don't see that too often


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

I decided to try switch... I guess i had more fun this way... Im too bush worrying about myself instead of her... Sad to say though that after couple days of riding switch, ill be passing her again

On the positive side... She can actually last almost the entire day if im not "teaching" her haha


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> wow, a woman complaining about being cold, don't see that too often


It's like they don't understand layering.


----------

